# FS: Papyrocranus Afer (Pom Pom Knife)



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling for a friend.

Papyrocranus Afer (Pom Pom Knife) 18 inch!!! RARE. eating frozen and pellets.

$220

Pickup in Richmond

Shipping available. Extra cost.

Video:


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold please close


----------

